# Blue Black Pic....anyone ?



## doc (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi everyone

I am thinking of dying my hair Blue Black but not really sure how the colour really looks.Could anyone plz post a picture with this colour if possible .

TIA


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 28, 2005)

I dont have a pic of it but its a really really dark color.  When your out in the sun it has a blue shine to it and in the dark its really black.  But the color is REALLY DARK I tell ya.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't have a picture, but I've dyed my hair that colour before.  I am really pale so I looked goth.  It is black in regular light, but like pink_minx said, it goes navy blue in the sun.  I like the purple black combo better.  It's not as harsh.


----------



## doc (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanx girls for the clarification. Actually i am FFF, chanel 30 and mac NC 30-35 , what do u girls think would suit me blue back or should i go for total black or any other shade .....


----------



## Ada (Aug 29, 2005)

I've been dying my hair various shades of black for... eek-- 10 years now. Blue black has always been my favorite. It's so-- dramatic. I've never been able to find a dye where the blue tones stay for very long, though, so if you do decide to go blue-black and you hate it-- it'll probably fade to a softer black before very long. 

What color is your hair naturally? Because that's going to affect how the color shows up on you. I wouldn't reccomend blue-black (or really any shade of black) if you have naturally blonde hair, though-- black dye is really strong and even if you use temporary dye it probably will stain your hair permanently. And while black dye on my dark brown hair fades to... blackish brown, black dye on blonde hair fades to a grayish nasty color.

Don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## doc (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Ada, my hair is naturally very dark brown almost black so i think i should go for it......


----------



## Raquel (Aug 30, 2005)

When I had my blonde hair and switched to blue black, it eventually faded into this nasty green colour.

A really beautiful blue black I've tried is the Garnier 100% Blue Black.

Garnier 100% Blue Black

Beware of your first shower after applying this colour.  It's a blue black THUNDERSTORM, lol.


----------



## doc (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raquel* 
_

Beware of your first shower after applying this colour.  It's a blue black THUNDERSTORM, lol.

_

 
LOL and
Thanx for the link


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 30, 2005)

My hair is naturally black, but because of the sun I have to dye it every once in awhile. I use Soft Black by Ultress. I don't like when people just dye their hair black because I think it's a color that not everyone can look good in. I would think about it a lot before you do it and like the girl before said when you wash it out the shower just has black all over it.


----------



## doc (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanx lovemichelle, my hair is naturally blackish and as u guys described the colour as  black with a hint of blue, i don't think it would look odd on me hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
What about the blue black storm, will it be just wid the first wash or i/ll have to bear wid it later as well ? I'm having my hair coloured at salon so can i avoid this ?


----------



## Raquel (Aug 31, 2005)

The blue black storm is the strongest with the first, second, and third wash, but it eventually starts fading.  And so does the blue and a bit of the black, unfortunately.

I don't know if you get the storm with salon dyed hair, never having done that myself.


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah, the "storm" does happen when you get your hair colored at a salon. But that's due to just washing the excess dye off the hair. Other than that it shouldn't happen after the second or third wash.


----------



## doc (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanx


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 1, 2005)

Incidentally, as far as the blue black storm goes, I have had more trouble with the Garnier 100% Color (though I love how it looks) blue black than any of the blacks I have tried (and I've pretty much tried them all).  Usually, after the first wash or two the dye bleeding goes away, but the 100% seems to go on forever, including bleeding onto my pillowcase if I sweat while I sleep.  At first I thought I was doing something wrong, but every other brand stopped bleeding after the first wash or so.  Right now I'm actually really enjoying the Nice and Easy blue black.

The best blue black I ever had, I got done at a salon.  Since my hair is already pretty dark, and I've been dyeing it black for a very long time, the stylist mixed the dye so that it was some black and mostly blue dye.  In artificial light, it just looked like a very deep black, but in the sun the blueness was awesome.  I wish I could afford to get that done every time I need to dye my hair (and because I am on the Trent Reznor hair dyeing plan, I have to color every six weeks or so, and I can't really drop $100 every time, hehe).

Okay, that was a ramble.  I'll stop now.


----------



## Raquel (Sep 1, 2005)

Moonrevel, I like the blue mostly in blue black hair dyes.  Black hair with a blue shine just looks FANTASTIC and Amazing!  And I'm always looking for the hair dye that looks the most blue, and so far it's 100%.

I should try the salon type, though.  You say that one's got the best blue in it?


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raquel* 
_Moonrevel, I like the blue mostly in blue black hair dyes.  Black hair with a blue shine just looks FANTASTIC and Amazing!  And I'm always looking for the hair dye that looks the most blue, and so far it's 100%.

I should try the salon type, though.  You say that one's got the best blue in it?
_

 
Yeah, I mean, she literally put some black dye on, and then went back and just put straight blue dye all over.  

I love love love blue black hair, though I don't think it works for everyone.  I am really pale, but for some reason (maybe because I've been doing it for so long) it looks almost vaguely natural on me.  I adored the color of the 100% stuff, but I just couldn't deal with the bleeding.  I have never experienced anything like that with any other dye brand.  Weird.


----------



## karma (Sep 18, 2005)

My hair is naturally black. Depending on the lighting/what I'm wearing/etc, it can look blue-black. Albeit they're not the most flattering pictures, it does show a good example of blue-black hair:


----------



## Jen1234 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have naturally black hair. Be careful, because it's hard to get black dye out of hair. I am also pale as a ghost so I decided to get some highlights.


----------



## Ada (Sep 21, 2005)

I just re-dyed my hair yesterday and the color is nice bright so I thought I'd post a pic:






This is using L'Oreal Color Gems demi-permanant dye in "blue-black." In indoor light and indirect outdoor light it just looks like a very dark black, but when the light hits it just right it looks like the pic above. HTH!


----------



## orodwen (Sep 24, 2005)

nice pic of blue-black hair, imo.


----------



## orodwen (Sep 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_I just re-dyed my hair yesterday and the color is nice bright so I thought I'd post a pic_

 
ooh, lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  how long is your hair?


----------



## Ada (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks! It's about belly-button length right now. I always see cute shorter haircuts on girls and get jealous.... but I can't bring myself to cut my hair!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 30, 2005)

like this?


----------



## user3 (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_Thanks! It's about belly-button length right now. I always see cute shorter haircuts on girls and get jealous.... but I can't bring myself to cut my hair!_

 

Belly button length!!!! aaaahhhhh I envy you!

So how did the color turn out? I saw the pic you posted. Did the blue stay in?
 I've always thought blue black was a pretty color. I wish I could pull it off.


----------



## courtxneyx (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah I agree with everyone above. Its black until you get in the sun, then it has the shiny navy tint to it. Its very pretty if thats what you like. Although think hard about your decision and that you're not going regret it. I died my hair blue black once with that 100% color by Garnier. I did that in January...the colors still not out yet, even with me getting it cut. I wish I never did it.


----------



## Angel~Starlet (Dec 20, 2005)

I absolutely love blue/black hair colour, i recently coloured my hair using Garnier 100% Blue Black and i love the colour, although like alot of the others said the downside is it takes a while for it to stop bleeding even after quite alot of washes.


----------

